# dwarf gourami dying??



## badboy (Nov 4, 2008)

hi ive got a 27 litre tank which has 2x dwarf gouramis one male one female 2 neons 2 danios,
i lost one flame gourami and replaced him with another neon blue he was fine for a month then he got a dark lines that ran down his head he stoped eating, i was told to put some epsom salt in the tank and he did prerk up 3 days later he has got even darker, wont eat, his poo is seethrough and he just sits at top of the tank being bullied buy the female all other fish are fine and healthy is there anything i can do should i put him out his missery any advise would be great. will the female be ok alone? only had him about a month, the first one died after a week we raplaced him immediately from the same shop could it be a disease?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not sure how to help this one, but yes, the female will be perfectly fine alone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> The fish is bloated up, has a reduced appetite and also has clear to white feces Fish Behavioral Disorders Flow Chart Your fish is affected with Hexamita. Very common in Discus and African Cichlids. This is referred to as "Malawi Bloat" Fish Behavioral Disorders Flow Chart Make a medicated frozen food with Metronidazole. Use 1/4 tsp. per 4 oz. of food. Feed to the fish once a day for 10 days. Or try treating the water with Parinox


http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/fecal_disorders.html


----------



## badboy (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks have started treating water a two step treatment at the moment no change might be to late,
hes just lying at the top of tank in a plant not moving a breathing very fast


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like that fish is too far gone, sorry. But if it is a disease, treating the water should keep the other fish from getting sick and dying.


----------



## badboy (Nov 4, 2008)

*dwarf gourami gone*

hi there just thought id let u know the major died last night he put up a real good fight but sadley just nothing i could do to help him thank u all for advice


----------

